# Need modifier to the CPT 99381



## bsrinivasarao777 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi 
I am getting denials from the superior health plans (Texas) as “claim required components for th steps are either missing or invalid”. And rep stated that we have to follow TMHP guidelines in order to append modifier.
Here the claim billed with 99381 –v20.2 and denied as above. Please suggest me which modifier I need to append?






Thank you.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 5, 2016)

Is the date of service after Oct 1 2015?


----------



## bsrinivasarao777 (Mar 6, 2016)

*Need help*

nearly we are having 50 claims with us for same denial reason before the Date of service 01-OCT-2015 .


----------



## CodingKing (Mar 6, 2016)

This is what you are looking for

http://www.tmhp.com/HTMLmanuals/TMPPM/2012/Vol2_Children's_Services_Handbook.17.285.html

Modifier AM, SA, TD, or U7 must be submitted with the THSteps medical checkups procedure code to indicate the practitioner who performed the unclothed physical examination during the medical checkup.

Modifier descriptions are in the above link

Reference guide with the modifiers can also be found here:

http://www.tmhp.com/tmhp_file_library/provider_manuals/thstepsqrg/thsteps_qrg.pdf


----------

